# New Book Shelves for Bottles



## hemihampton (Apr 27, 2016)

I just picked up this Book shelf. Never liked the idea of Book shelves for bottles because they are wide. BUT, Got a good deal on this one & figured I'd put some of my cleaner Quart Michigan blob tops on them. It works better then I thought. might have to get more. LEON.


----------



## ScottBSA (May 7, 2016)

Very nice arrangement on the bookshelves.  I feel the same way about book shelves.  If they get two or three deep then you can't see the back ones.  I have put some small stuff in front of mine, like bottle openers, tip trays and shot glasses.

Scott


----------

